# Alternatives for Mac Pro Lip Erase?



## Ms.Lulu (Nov 21, 2009)

When I heard about this product I was so excited because I could finally do a nude lip and it actually look nude!

Has anyone tried it? Is there any other cheaper alternatives that could give you the same result?

I am an NC 40/42 if that helps at all!


----------



## chynegal (Nov 21, 2009)

I have it and its okay it has a cremy texture to it. A cheaper alternative would be a foundation stick


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 21, 2009)

Lip erase is just concealer with added emollients. Try using your regular concealer/foundation over top of a lip balm.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have heard that folks have used Painterly Paint Pot. Other than that I agree with concealer/foundation.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 22, 2009)

Concealer should do the same.


----------



## Ellenmd (Dec 12, 2013)

I found it a little too heavy . I think any concealed that works for your skintome should work to tone down your natural lip color  . That way, you can choose the coverage, emolliemce and priceyag!  I like the brush on concralet/highlighters . They are lightweight and easy to use


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 22, 2013)

I actually use mac's lipstick in fleshpot (if I want one that really covers and is pigmented) if I want something a bit sheer but still mutes out my lip color, MAC's creme d'nude lipstick.


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

I saw that NYX has a lip primer, I don't know if it's new but I just saw it online recently so it may be. It comes in Deep Nude and Nude.


----------



## ginestra213 (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't know where you live (right now in Europe only), but Kiko also offers a similar product:

  http://www.kikocosmetics.co.uk/make-up/lips/primer/Lip-Base-Primer/p-KM0020600100100

  It's flesh toned. And, what's more, it looks like they're making preparations for opening a US web shop 

  I tried the concealer/foundation with lip conditioner option, but I personally didn't like the effect because the flesh color always migrated around my lips unevenly.


----------

